# zebra oblique question



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

I just got a zebra obliquens and cant wait for him to color up. My question is I have him in a mixed hap tank with some smaller peacocks. I also have a mbuna tank but didn't think that would be best. Is he okay where he is? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

He should be okay where he is if the haps and small peacocks are alright.


----------

